# Hello



## Quoter (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello everyone

My name is David and I come from Polish

I am a barista and a bartender who likes coffee and coffee drinks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum !


----------

